# Palm tree removal



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy has 13 palm trees around his house he wants to remove. Some are really close to the house. Most of them are full grown and probably 15' or so. Id like to have them removed and transplanted at my property. Any ideas who can do this? It will probably require a small back hoe. I have a steel trailer to put them on to move but will probably take a couple trips.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

That's great, 13 palms. I am a Palm tree junkie.

Current cost to buy them installed is $185 - $250, depending on the vendor.

13 @ $250 = $3,250.

This time of year, I would contact the local palm tree vendors and see about an hourly rate, as they might be very slow, waiting on Spring.

Of course, you could rent the equipment, if you can operate it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

A couple of years ago, I had two Sabal palms moved from the front of my house. They had to hand dig them out because of their proximity to the house.

They also hand dug the new holes and used a bobcat and a sling to move and replant them.

Both survived and are thriving. 

Fairly large root ball. You'll need to water the palms every day for about three weeks.

Make sure you trim the fronds. 

Don't wait until the middle of the summer to do it.

Here is some more info: http://www.florida-palm-trees.com/transplanting-palm-tree-from-one-location/


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Call Tyler Faulk at prestige landscapes 850 3931168 or (850) 375-1065 he may be able to help or point you in the right direction tell him ryan told ya to call


----------

